# Trying to find my lost stories!



## caloriequest (Sep 7, 2020)

Hi there, I wrote some stories on this site many years ago, and I am trying to recover them since I lost all my work in a fire. I particularly miss Cakes and Innocence, but I cannot even find it on here now. Can anyone help?
Thanks,
David Quest.


----------



## Jay78 (Sep 7, 2020)

Try here 



Dimensions Library


----------



## Tad (Sep 8, 2020)

Do you recall your original user name? That might be the most effective search method. If you can't find them with the search, I can think of a few reasons:
- are you sure you posted them here, not another site?
- was it before 2006, when the board software changed? (old contents didn't get brought forward)
- Quite some time back there was a purge of stories that included substantial presence of characters younger than 18 years old. If that includes your story that is likely what happened.
- The Erotica library board has been changed to needing extra permissions to see it (I haven't bothered with that yet). I'm not sure if the search function reaches there if you don't have that permission. If you think the stories could have gotten placed on that board, ask for permission and then try again. (generally stories are always initially placed in "New Additions" and eventually a moderator will move it to an appropriate other board for long term storage).

Good luck in finding these!


----------



## Lightning Man (Sep 8, 2020)

caloriequest said:


> Hi there, I wrote some stories on this site many years ago, and I am trying to recover them since I lost all my work in a fire. I particularly miss Cakes and Innocence, but I cannot even find it on here now. Can anyone help?
> Thanks,
> David Quest.


Cakes and Innocence was found:






BBW - My old story recovered


I have recovered my old CalorieQuest story Cakes and Innocence, the original document has been uploaded here: https://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/threads/cakes-and-innocence-by-caloriequest-bbws-eating-feederism-s-m-lesbian-sex-xwg.15093/




www.dimensionsmagazine.com


----------



## caloriequest (Sep 11, 2020)

Thanks guys, I wrote it under this user name, and it did contain explicit sex scenes. Maybe it has gone into the erotica area? I found that reference to the story being recovered, but the link goes nowhere now. Obviously moved or deleted. Who do I ask for access to the erotica archives?


----------



## Sonic Purity (Sep 11, 2020)

caloriequest said:


> Thanks guys, I wrote it under this user name, and it did contain explicit sex scenes. Maybe it has gone into the erotica area? I found that reference to the story being recovered, but the link goes nowhere now. Obviously moved or deleted. Who do I ask for access to the erotica archives?


Well this is totally bizarre… i cannot start a private conversation with you (?!?).

Access seems to be granted in the Board Announcements and Technical Support section of the forum, especially in one or the other of the threads:
Opt-in to see the model forums
or
About The Erotica Thread?

Looks like the last one might do it: post an access please request as others have, and it should happen.

I can access your story here just fine, so it is here. I also downloaded the Zip file you uploaded, with the intent of passing it back to you here in a private message, but since i can’t even start one with you, that’s not going to work.

If you’re not in an especial hurry, and you post your request soon, our Beneficent Mystery Admin Owner will assuredly get you going in some few number of days. Then you should again have total access to everything which is still here somewhere (i am guessing. User, not admin here).

If you’re in more of a hurry, see if you can start a private chat with me. If that fails, post again here and i’ll see it within a day and figure something out.


----------



## caloriequest (Sep 17, 2020)

Thank you. I have requested access.


----------



## Joker (Sep 18, 2020)




----------

